# Pics from last nites game



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

First let me say that the screen is HUGE and so clear! This was the first time I've seen a high definition screen and it's nice! I caught myself watching plays on the screen instead of on the floor at times! It's so large that from my view point it looked like it was over our half of the court instead of over the middle of the whole court. You can't see it from any of these shots, I only seen it when Don/sportsnut1975 pointed out a shot on the screen of the bottom of the scoreboard, but it has on the bottom the same Blazer pinwheel emblem as it has at the center of the court.

I enjoyed the game a lot. Was good D, up tempo, intelligent play. Like what I seen from the new players. Really liked what Webster did. Hopefully it wasn't just a one nite thing. I don't think it was. LMA played great, but got the feeling he might have been a little sore in the second half because he didn't play as much.

Anyway, these are not great pics, but they do give you a idea of the new looks and the HUDGE screens. All the stat boards are new. I should have taken some pics of the player board but didn't think of it.




























The shot clocks are new as well. See through and one perpendicular to the main one on each end.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thats a great looking screen


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

HB said:


> Thats a great looking screen


The 7th pic really gives some scale to how big it is,


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

Cool pictures. You can see Paul Allen and his mother along with Pritchard on the 8th pic pretty well.

What really impressed me that, and you can tell on the Tim Thomas pic, was how good the close ups looked on the jumbotron.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

That's so sweet! Either I forgot or I just didn't know that we were changing the way our court looks. I wonder if we're getting new unis soon as well.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

did the crowd react to Oden being there (assuming he was)?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Great pics! Thanks!

The scoreboard looks amazing, and I really like the new court.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Hap said:


> did the crowd react to Oden being there (assuming he was)?


He came out during warm-ups, and the crowd gave him a warm reception when they noticed him on the bench.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Hey thanks for the pics! It's great for those of us who are ticket impaired.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hey thanks mgb...i could be seen in one of the pics hahaha


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks for the pics mgb.

That screen look awesome and I like how the score is on the bottom since there were always issues of not being able to see the score or time from the very top of the arena.

And the shot clocks are pretty cool too. An excellent touch.
Call me impressed.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

ptownblazer1 said:


> hey thanks mgb...i could be seen in one of the pics hahaha


me too

My wife and I are in the 2x red shirts on the right side of the picture, on the baseline, right above teh ref and Blazer player


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

My cell phone pics


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

and my wifes first Blazer game

She wants to go again :banana:


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

yakbladder said:


> Hey thanks for the pics! It's great for those of us who are ticket impaired.


or LA-impaired, haha

Thanks man! I love the new court! It looks so slick and old school. I love it.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks to all for pics and recaps. Damn, it's fun having Blazer games again!

I go to see them in Sacto on the 21st, unfortunately a sucky seat (but I am in Row AA for the regular season games!) I'll post thoughts and pics. Since I still use 35mm camera it will take some time to get pics back.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Da-YAMN!!! I want one of those in my friggin living room!

Heck, its probably big enough to BE my friggin living room!

Thanks for the pics, guys. Really. Much appreciated!

PBF


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

awesome pics thanks to all


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

AP & Getty Photos:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Soft.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Better get back before 'tell takes your starting job, Darius.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Samuel said:


> Better get back before 'tell takes your starting job, Darius.


Hee hee

Yes, he had a great night.....


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

mgb said:


> Really liked what Webster did. Hopefully it wasn't just a one nite thing. I don't think it was.


 I bet you do after we made a bet for the t-bone steak dinner at roadhouse if he averages 10 or more points and plays 60 games.


----------



## ElKoPay (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the pics. Wow that scoreboard is HUGE. I can't wait to check it out during a game. 

When we are in the finals it would be sweet to go to the Garden to watch road the games on those screens.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

sportsnut1975 said:


> I bet you do after we made a bet for the t-bone steak dinner at roadhouse if he averages 10 or more points and plays 60 games.


I'm surprised you admit on this board you are betting against a Blazer, you traitor!


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

MGB, you are way too modest.

Those are wonderful pictures. Thanks for sharing them.

And MAN THAT HI DEF SCREEN IS CRAZY CLEAR!!!!!!!


----------

